# How soon to rebreed a hard to settle doe



## promiseacres (Mar 9, 2017)

Have a hard to settle doe I REALLY would love 2 litters out of this year. I Believe she is currently bred due in about 2 1/2 weeks. 
In the past I usually allow plenty of time between litters because I have had plenty of does. Like 6 to 12 months... but she'll be 3 this year and in the 18 months I have had her she's only had 1 litter...  I know time is against me with her age (& she seems very seasonal)  but not impossible. She's had 2 prior litters and even fosters.... has had some very nice kits....
So if and when she kindles when should I rebreed?

@Bunnylady @samssimonsays


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 9, 2017)

Gads. That's a toughie. 

If she were my doe, and I really, really wanted her genetic contribution to my herd, I'd make sure to breed her at the same time as at least one other doe that I considered a "sure thing." Then, when she kindled, I'd foster the kits and rebreed her immediately, when I knew she was most likely going to conceive again. Being pregnant isn't anywhere near as hard on a doe as nursing is (look at the food consumption!), so I wouldn't worry about the wear and tear on her from the back-to-back pregnancies. 

Older does aren't just hard to settle, the number of kits they produce when they do conceive is often much lower, too. If the doe is only carrying one or two, chances are that they will be so big at birth that they won't survive the birthing  process. Breeding right after kindling takes advantage of her post-partum high hormones, and usually results in more eggs being released and more kits in the litter - which not only gives you more babies, it gives you a better chance of survivors due to their smaller size.


----------



## Alibo (Mar 9, 2017)

The long periods in between breeding could possibly be why she is hard to settle. We breed at eight months of age as long as the does are in good condition. I have heard, not experienced, that waiting until after a year can lead to settling problems. 

We give our does a month in between breeding so that her kits are ready to pull at eight weeks before she has another litter come in. If she weens the kits before then we gradually take them from her so she does not get worn out. Our does usually self ween at five weeks. We keep them flush with lots of good food and water and do not breed if they look too worn out. I think that they are most fertile for the first 3 days after they kindle, however that seems like a lot of work for my girls


----------



## Alibo (Mar 9, 2017)

Great advice bunnylady!


----------

